

Google checkout just shutdown us down - headShrinker

5 months ago, one of my projects signed up and began using Google Checkout to allow customers to charge service available on our website. A week ago, out of the blue, Google erroneously  flags our Checkout account for violation, indicating that we are not charging items from the website we say we are. The email indicates there are 5 days to take action. I double and triple check that all the information in our account is correct. Then send emails and feedback indicating everything is correct. I hear nothing, then today, 5 days later, Google shuts down our account. After franticly trying to fix this, or call someone, search this out, I find there is no phone number to call, just a feedback form which does nothing. The account is suspended with no further action to take. My website it dead in the water. What can I do?
======
sheraz
Why not just switch your payment provider? You should be able to do a simple
paypal IPN integration in less than a day.

    
    
      * Paypal IPN
      * Stripe
      * 2Checkout
      * Dwolla
    

and a host of others.

~~~
dholowiski
"simple" + "IPN"... right.

Go for Stripe.

------
Quekster
I'm interested in your story and would like to know more so I could get in
touch with Google. Please contact me at emil@thenextweb.com

------
sergiotapia
Google is notorious for shitty customer service. Avoid them at all costs.

I'd recommend switching to Stripe if your customers are in the US. They are
fantastic and their support is amazingly fast to respond.

------
Nochexman
If you are based in the UK why don't you apply for an account with Nochex.com?
You can have your own account manager and have direct telephone and email
access to them, here at our offices in Yorkshire.

